# Montrose, PA - M Adult, Susquehanna Co HS



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Susquehanna Co. Humane Society 
Montrose, PA 
570-278-1228 

If you are interested in giving him/her a new home or have any questions about him/her, please contact the shelter at (570) 278-1228 . If your application is approved, adoption fee for a dog over 6 months is $75 and a puppy up to 6 months is $125. The adoption fee includes first distemper shot, spay / neuter voucher , and microchip.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Susquehanna Co Montrose PA HS-Male*

Sorry for got to add petfinder link to this post. Here it is.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12274215


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Susquehanna Co Montrose PA HS-Male*

bump


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Susquehanna Co Montrose PA HS-Male*

Bump!!!


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Susquehanna Co Montrose PA HS-Male*


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Susquehanna Co Montrose PA HS-Male*

Bump for this guy !


----------

